

1985 home automation system - waffle_ss
http://imgur.com/a/Jb6jW/layout/horizontal#0

======
andrewguenther
It seems that the touch screen uses infrared LEDs. Light reflects off of the
finger when it comes near the screen, but I don't see any sort of receptors
which would capture that reflection. Can anyone shed some light on this? (Pun
only partially intended)

~~~
qbrass
The clear bulbs are the lights the black ones are the receptors. When you put
your finger to the screen, your finger blocks the light to the receptors.

